# normal periods then none - what blood tests & when please ?



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi, I'm not where to post this questions so please direct me, if not here







(have also posted in 'loss' section)

Basically, since the 'birth' in september (mc @ 22.5 wks) ive been having normal cycles but the last two have been odd. Ive been told this is normal under the circumstances but i want to have treatment again (DEIVF) soon so need to know if i have hormone issues now.

Ive not had a period since December 21st but i did ovulate on January 6th (and have ovulated normally since september (been doing ov tests) but since then, nothing.

I saw the GP's nurse and she wrote me a slip for the blood tests i asked for but i think these need to be done on a CD3 but as I've no period i cant get them done - or can i?

I asked her for Thyroid - antibodies/tsh/t4/t3/t3r
FSH, LH Oestradial & prolactin

Can anyone advise please if its still worth getting these blood test done and will the results be meaningful given they are not on day three ? (its now been 45 days and i have no tubes so cant be pregnant naturally)

Thank you in advance for any advice, lots of hugs







to everyone
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Panda

Wish I could help as I have been going through exactly the same thing, my last period was on 13 December.  

My periods have been as regular as clockwork since the day they started, always 29/30 days.  When my period was 10 days late I did a pregnancy test, which came back negative.  I went to the doctors and they did some blood tests (5 viles, one for pregnancy test, not sure what the others were for), and a urine test to check for bladder infections (not sure how that would affect my periods, but they must know what they are doing!) and everything came back clear.  They just said "sometimes these things happen, go away and perhaps the next one will turn up" and they refused to do any more tests.  I am 40 now, I have been having periods for say 25 years, and I have never been late, this is very much out of the ordinary for me, so I am worried.  I am having cramps down there, the doc just said come back if the pain gets worse. 

Anyway, if this period doesn´t turn up at the end of next week, I am going to leave it a week and then go back.  Not sure what they are going to do then.  I am fed up of having problems and them saying there is nothing wrong - even our fertility issues are unexplained!!!  

Sorry no advice, just a hug from someone who is going through the same thing

Sue


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks very much Sue, it helps to know I'm not alone   
its just so frustrating as they don't seem to realise that we don't have all the time in the world to just sit about waiting for it turn up!
Well, i hope it does turn up for you but if not and you do go back to the docs, would you mind sharing with me what other tests they decide to do please ?
I'm sure my GP would oblige but id need to know what to ask him for   

thanks again for responding     
panda7 xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Panda, how are you doing

Just to let you know that AF turned up late last night!!!!  Not sure why last months went AWOL, weird.  

I hope yours gets sorted soon.  

Sue


----------

